# Countdown to Halloween blog



## bkethridge (Sep 21, 2010)

Here are the latest entries. Links are below pics









OCT 3rd: Top Five Caramel Apples









OCT 4th: Some Crazy Good Jack O Lanterns









OCT 5th: Young Frankenstein DO NOT OPEN THIS DOOR


----------



## bkethridge (Sep 21, 2010)

OCT 6th: Food Network Scary Snacks & Drinks











OCT 7th: Brain Cake!


----------

